# Where’s the Captains cabin on a cruise ship?



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

An odd question I know but when perusing cabin layouts for a possible future cruise the thought occurred to me as to where exactly the Captains cabin would be. 

I sort of assumed he would have one if the “better” cabins rather than being confined to the bowels of the ship with the rest of the staff. There were no obvious “holes” in the deck plans for the decent cabins that I could see. 

Anyone know the answer?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I do not know, butvwould suspect his suite would be high up with direct communication to the Bridge, probably on a deck with only limited, if any, "public access".


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I bslieve they may have a day cabin near the bridge for times when they want to be readily available and the larger one where they have more of a proper living space.

Not sure. That's only on the basis of what I have read in novels, I think.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Methinks this is not a Motorhome related thread................but hey it's allowed
:grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Webby1 said:


> Methinks this is not a Motorhome related thread................but hey it's allowed
> :grin2:


Oh yes. I hadn't thought of that. Oh well I don't mind the diversity.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why not?

Many travel on ships

I only travel on the tunnel now

Well did as it suited the hound from hell

When he goes who knows

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

aldra said:


> Why not?
> 
> Many travel on ships
> 
> ...


100% agree. Equally everybody is effected by many of the things discussed in the other off topjc threads too you see.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

It’s a question I asked a 1st officer on one of our cruises, on our ship it was “palatial and adjacent to the bridge for obvious reasons”, was his reply.

I did get lost on board one day and ended down in the staff decks, their cabins were shared and resembled broom cupboards.

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> It's a question I asked a 1st officer on one of our cruises, on our ship it was "palatial and adjacent to the bridge for obvious reasons", was his reply.
> 
> I did get lost on board one day and ended *down in the staff decks, their cabins were shared and resembled broom cupboards.
> *
> Terry


That is why they are referred to as 'lower deck' [crew]

The Captain's and other Officers' cabins will be on a separate deck or section of one of the upper decks, probably aft of the bridge.

Andy, you would have more chance of finding out where and what the Captain's cabin is like if you wore shorter skirts. Come to think of it that might also get you invited to the 'lower deck' quarters.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I knew someone who worked on cruise ships years ago. Apparently it was instant dismissal if you were caught “Poaching live cargo!” Quaint phrase eh?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ferk. I have a mate who is a cabaret singer. He worked cruises as an entertainer for years. He didn't have notches on his bedhead. It was just sawdust.

I played in a group with this lad in the 70s and it wasn't out of the way for him to "leave" three ladies home in an evening. He'd even go off for five minutes while we were playing to do his duty. I have known a few horny buggers but this lad was just a singing billy goat.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

"Give me a woman till we are three days out and she is mine"


A lot of truth in that phrase, signed: Your Captain


----------

